# Hot spots from wet fur after swimming



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

So sorry that your boy got a hotspot on his head. Did the vet say no swimming?

One of my girls got a hotspot on each side of her face after swimming. I shaved it and put some cider vinegar on it. She still swims every day and it is drying out nicely. No cone for her. She doesn't seem bothered by it.


----------



## Pumba19 (Oct 19, 2011)

what is hot spot? if you guys don't mind me asking, i have never heard of it


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

Pumba19 said:


> what is hot spot? if you guys don't mind me asking, i have never heard of it


It is a skin irritation where the skin gets red and irritated and the fur in the area pulls out easily leaving the skin exposed and usually infected after the dog starts scratching at it all the time-

You need to shave the area clean and then apply topical treatments to dry out the puss and skin so it can scab up and heal.

Dog Hot Spots Treatments, Symptoms, Causes


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

The only time my dog has ever had a hot spot is when she was staying with a friend years ago, and he had her at his cottage - swimming and then lying around wet in hot muggy weather. 

So I always dry my dog thoroughly when we leave the beach - I think people think I'm nuts! We don't get in the car til she is 90% dry. But I don't care. Hot spots are awful. If I can help prevent them, I will.


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Wow good to know. I figured letting them air dry would be good for her but I guess not. I will dry her thouroughly when done swimming.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Gilly's hot spot, poor guy. 

Great video-nice pool you have.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My experience has been that the hot spots easily develop under a wet collar.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

We battle hot spots in dry or humid weather, warm or very cold. They seem to have no rhyme or reason why they happen. I with there was something we could do. But when it's -20 out and we have hot spots, go figure.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

Because Oakley and Seger are in and out of the water at the cottage all summer we invested in a doggie dryer a few years ago.
I keep it down on the dock and they get "blasted" each time they come out of the water. It literally blows the water off in sheets and exposes right down to their skin with the force of the air so we know their skin and undercoat is totally dry. They don't mind it at all.
Good luck with the hot spot - they are nasty 
Carol


----------



## Pumba19 (Oct 19, 2011)

wow! i never knew that! thanks for the post, i will definitely be making sure i will dry off Pumba every time we go swimming now!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

That's too bad about Gilly. Poor little guy. I take my dogs swimming several times a week during the summer and I always let them air dry outside. I've been doing this for 20+ years now and my dogs have never had hot spots. I took Finn to the vet the other day for another issue and mentioned to the vet that he loves to swim. She suggested I hose him down after he swims in the pond and she also told me to just let him air dry. I guess I've just been lucky we haven't had any hot spots...? :gotme:

P.S. I love the video. Your pool is awesome!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Wyatt goes swimming everday in the summer. I spread a beach towel down on the ground and he rolls all over it. Taught him that when he was 8 weeks old The rest is air dry except I do dry out his ears each time. 
So far never had hot spots or ear infections. Never hose him off either.

Cody was the one with hot spots. He had more fur and it was a different texture. More fluffier. He took forever to dry and used to get yeast infections around his neck and hot spots. However he had environmental allergies also.......

Another thing I noticed with both my dogs is that they never get fleas. Our groomer said it is because of the chlorine in the pool? Anyone ever hear of this?


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

I hear ya all - Levi got his first hot spot of the year last week - I found it early and shaved his check and called the vet cause I had left over meds from last year when he got them - 5 days no swimming and past 2 days has been swimming seems like the chlorine is drying it out faster - This morning notices one starting on his over cheek - UGH I dry and dry and dry - Gotta go home and shave his cheek after work - He does not wear a collar when he is swimming in the pool. - Tis the season!!!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Are some dogs more prone to hotspots than others? I don't dry Molly at the lake since I'm gonna take her home and rinse her anyway. And unless she's going to bed, I don't towel dry her.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Are some dogs more prone to hotspots than others?



I believe some are.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Montana's Mommy said:


> I hear ya all - Levi got his first hot spot of the year last week - I found it early and shaved his check and called the vet cause I had left over meds from last year when he got them - 5 days no swimming and past 2 days has been swimming seems like the chlorine is drying it out faster - This morning notices one starting on his over cheek - UGH I dry and dry and dry - Gotta go home and shave his cheek after work - He does not wear a collar when he is swimming in the pool. - Tis the season!!!


That is exactly where Dalia got hers. She now has both sides of her face shaved. I have noticed that the swimming seems to dry it out faster. I was curious as to why some vets are recommending no swimming. What kind of meds is Levi on?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I've been very lucky, my bridge boy only had one in his 15.5 years, so far my two haven't gotten any. We always dry our guys off after swimming.


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

I guess that it is ok to let them air dry but we need to make sure that they are completely dry after finishing up - we will sit in teh hot sun but after we finish for the day I am going to towel them dry thoroughly.

Is there a link for those dog dryers ?

Did we learn our lesson ughhh


----------



## Finleys mom (Jul 9, 2012)

Hello, I found this forum when googling hot spots. I found one on my 7 month old Finley this morning and has since turned more red and seems to have spread. I am going to pick up some gold bond, I tried polysporin but maybe a cream is not best. 

We were camping this weekend and it rained a lot and we went swimming twice so he basically had a wet collar almost the entire trip. I had no idea this can happen. I thought the wet spot this morning was a spot that had not quite dried after his bath last night but it is sticky discharge and is pink with the fur rubbed off. I feel horrible.

My big problem is now that I am trying to keep the collar off him but we don't have a fenced yard and I usually tie him on a lead to go pee. I can't let him out without it because he will run onto the road. Does anyone have any suggestions to help with the collar issue?, Will putting gauze on teh underside of the collar help?, I don't want to cover the sore spot because I want it to air out.

Your help is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Finleys mom said:


> Hello, I found this forum when googling hot spots. I found one on my 7 month old Finley this morning and has since turned more red and seems to have spread. I am going to pick up some gold bond, I tried polysporin but maybe a cream is not best.
> 
> We were camping this weekend and it rained a lot and we went swimming twice so he basically had a wet collar almost the entire trip. I had no idea this can happen. I thought the wet spot this morning was a spot that had not quite dried after his bath last night but it is sticky discharge and is pink with the fur rubbed off. I feel horrible.
> 
> ...


 
Pick up a harness, this will not interfer with the hot spot.


----------



## Finleys mom (Jul 9, 2012)

Another question, a lot of people recommend shaving the area to avoid fur matting and to let it dry out. How do I go about shaving it?, razor, clippers, scissors?, I don't want to irritate it any more and I'm not sure he will let me. I see how it does overnight and perhaps a trip to the vet is in order.


----------



## Finleys mom (Jul 9, 2012)

AmbikaGR said:


> Pick up a harness, this will not interfer with the hot spot.


Great idea, thanks!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Finleys mom said:


> Another question, a lot of people recommend shaving the area to avoid fur matting and to let it dry out. How do I go about shaving it?, razor, clippers, scissors?, I don't want to irritate it any more and I'm not sure he will let me. I see how it does overnight and perhaps a trip to the vet is in order.


 
You can trim back the fur with a pair of scissors. Trim back an area slightly larger than the sore. I would trim, clean with regular listerine, pat dry and then apply the Gold Bond. Do this numerous times during the day till you see that the area appears to stay dry and stops oozing, it can take a day or two. The other problem will be the dog's urge too scratch it. For that you may need an elizabethian collar - available at some pet stores and of course yor vet.


----------



## Finleys mom (Jul 9, 2012)

AmbikaGR said:


> You can trim back the fur with a pair of scissors. Trim back an area slightly larger than the sore. I would trim, clean with regular listerine, pat dry and then apply the Gold Bond. Do this numerous times during the day till you see that the area appears to stay dry and stops oozing, it can take a day or two. The other problem will be the dog's urge too scratch it. For that you may need an elizabethian collar - available at some pet stores and of course yor vet.


Thanks for your help. I'm not sure an Elizabethan collar would help because of the location so hopefully I can keep him from scratching.


----------



## Barkleys dad (Jul 10, 2012)

Yes definatly dry your dog off after swimming I had to cut my vacation short because of these nasty smelly spots under my dogs ears. They developed over night and spread fast $163.00 later at the vet we got medicated shampoo spray and oral antibiotics I chose not to use the elisebethan collar just because it was holding his ears closer to his head where the puss was oozing out of his shaved face the poor guy I won't make this mistake again


----------



## Barkleys dad (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh ya I found that the gold bond and baking soda just makea a goeir mess and prevents it from drying out the listerine with the peroxide helped initially but it got out of hand unless you can do it every hour I suppose


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

Finleys mom said:


> Hello, I found this forum when googling hot spots. I found one on my 7 month old Finley this morning and has since turned more red and seems to have spread. I am going to pick up some gold bond, I tried polysporin but maybe a cream is not best.
> 
> We were camping this weekend and it rained a lot and we went swimming twice so he basically had a wet collar almost the entire trip. I had no idea this can happen. I thought the wet spot this morning was a spot that had not quite dried after his bath last night but it is sticky discharge and is pink with the fur rubbed off. I feel horrible.
> 
> ...


I would shave the dog with a sheers/razor - I have an old gillette that has a flip out sheer for berad trimming that works good,

Our vet makes his own concoction that works great - he calls it tamsol or something- it has alcohol in it and we apply it with a syringe (no needle of course) some people recommend vinegar- you need to dry out that pusey skin so it can scab up and heal.

We took the collars off too - then when I walked them I would use a leash but I would pull the end of the leash through the handle loop and created a skip knot around their neck- I held on to the end of the lease that has the link clip.

Good luck - this can be quite maddening at times


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Buddy is hotspot prone- Even with blow dry after he gets wet he still gets them every few weeks. He has a palm sized on his lower back now- Poor guy. His last one from a month ago had finally started to grow hair in and disappear from his shoulder. I think he needs to start swimming in better quality water. He only swims where it is safe for people to also swim- No ponds. Mostly rivers and reservoirs- I guess we will have to find a dog pool he can use. To bad the cheap above grounds have ladders and not stairs.

He was getting several a week from ticks but the ticks don't seem to want him anymore since we started ACV.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Why are the dogs getting hotspots on their faces from swimming? I'd think that area dries fairly quickly compared to more heavily coated areas, I know my two pups' faces seem to dry faster. In fact, why do they get them anywhere from swimming? I'm not saying they don't, in fact I agree it might be a cause, just wondered the reason?

Oddly enough last week, Darby our youngest seemed to have irritation/start of hotspots(?) on his both his cheeks slightly forward of his ears. I figured he had another yeast infection in his ears and was scratching the areas from that so started him on ear meds. Also cut the hair on the worst side and treated it. The areas are now dry and have scabs that are finally falling off, but I didn't connect it with the all the swimming he was doing the last couple of weeks.

The things you can learn here!


----------



## vbdino (Feb 3, 2012)

My dog got a couple of hot spot on one side of head. I discovered it the day after I gave her a bath. I used my hair dryer to dry her out but didn't took care enough of her head. My inexperience with golden.:doh:

The same day, I also bathed my male golden mix and no problem with him.

I took her to the vet which is far better than looking for free solution on the web, because it spread quickly.

The vet prescribed novo-lexin and Gel Fuciderm. Applying the gel this morning wasn't easy, I hope it gets less sensible soon.

I ordered a hair blower for dogs, so it won't happen again.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

They get them on their faces because of their ears hanging down. It traps the heat and moisture in that area. A good thing to have on hand that works more aggressively than Gold Bond is an old vet rememdy called Eye and Wound Powder. Your vet would have to give you a scrip for it and then you have it made at a compounding pharmacy. My dogs do not get them often, but doing field work they are wet an awful lot, and it does happen once in a while. I do not bother shaving the area as my dogs tend to have shorter coats, but I do clean it with contact lens solution, pat it dry, and then puff on the E & W powder and that seems to stop them from growing, and heal quickly.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I think some dogs are just more susceptible to hot spots, Hank has ever had one and I've never dried him after a bath or getting wet. Maggie (RIP) frequently got them in the spring when she still had her winter coat and the weather was wet & warm.


----------



## vbdino (Feb 3, 2012)

Hoppefully, it will hurt less tomorrow because she doesn't like me applying the gel. She moves away anticipating to be touched.

Something in spray would have been easier to apply.

Meanwhile my other dog Boster is happy to be healthy. I adopted him earlier this month.


----------



## vbdino (Feb 3, 2012)

This morning, the vet gave me NOVOPREDNISONE for 4 days to ease her pain. It was too difficult to apply the gel. It is supposed to reduce the pain.


----------



## vbdino (Feb 3, 2012)

Her skin is healing nicely and no longer painful. 

Unfortunately, I just read that NOVO-LEXIN has side effects like diarrhea. I thought it was the food change from EVO Maintenance to Acana Wild Prairie.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Found my old post regarding hotspots with pictures. Sulfodene has never failed us.To me it is a miracle. Just got sick of posting about it because very few seem to get the hint. My goodness it is only 10 bucks for a bottle that will last forever. People that use it swear by it.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...1513-hot-spot-finally-healing-now-what-2.html


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I love your pool!! 

Mine would get hot spots on the inner hind legs and I would need to catch it fast or I would have huge problems. I never heard of one of their head. I would just sort of clean the area with baking soda and water solution and then dry him off really good and often keep the ecollar on just so he wouldn't make things worse.


----------

